# DVD drive not showing up in device manager or my computer [urgent]



## nb23 (Dec 5, 2009)

Alright.. So my DVD only works when it wants too. I need to install a bunch of software and anti virus programs so its important I get it too work 

there is no "cd/dvd drive" list thingy in device manager for me
it doesn't show up on my computer either

I just reformated my laptop

its a HP pavillon DV6000, dv6824ca to be more specific.. Vista OS 

Any clue whats going on?
I searched but got 50 pages of results, went through 5 couldn't find the same problem and gave up.

If you need more info let me no


----------



## pccare_himanshu (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi 

Here is the resolution for this kind of issue 


http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

try the fix it but if the drive is not showing in device manager you will need to reseat the cables (pull out the drive and push it back in) then if it still isnt in device manager you will need to check the BIOS to see if it is detected by the motherboard. If it is not than yOU will need to buy a new drive.


----------



## nb23 (Dec 5, 2009)

pccare_himanshu said:


> Hi
> 
> Here is the resolution for this kind of issue
> 
> ...


Didn't work



l_b_rex said:


> try the fix it but if the drive is not showing in device manager you will need to reseat the cables (pull out the drive and push it back in) then if it still isnt in device manager you will need to check the BIOS to see if it is detected by the motherboard. If it is not than yOU will need to buy a new drive.


Where do I find it in the BIOS

I can't open it up I bought an extended warranty for it. 

If I can't figure out the problem I have to take it in to Best Buy and I wont get it back for weeks.. and I need a laptop for school.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try F2 on boot to get to the bios,you can also try this http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems


----------



## nb23 (Dec 5, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi try F2 on boot to get to the bios,you can also try this http://support.microsoft.com/gp/cd_dvd_drive_problems


I meant where in the menu should I look

I was trying to install windows 7 last night but when I went to the boot menu it only listed my hard drive.. I'm pretty sure its a motherboard or wire problem.
Guess I'll have to take it in.


----------



## pccare_himanshu (Nov 3, 2009)

see this video 

YouTube - CD-RW DVD DVD-RW Installation and replacement


----------



## nb23 (Dec 5, 2009)

pccare_himanshu said:


> see this video
> 
> YouTube - CD-RW DVD DVD-RW Installation and replacement


Its a laptop.


----------

